# BBQ for our Troops,



## Smokin' Brothers BBQ (Sep 21, 2010)

This is a last minute request for smokers for a BBQ for our Troops event in Toledo Ohio on Sat/Sun Oct 3rd-4th.
We will be feeding around 950 National Guardsmen and their Families. We will be serving lunch around 1 m on Sunday.
Menu will be Pulled Pork, Smoked Brisket, Peachy Beans, Dirty Rice and Cole Slaw.
If you are able to help, please let me know asap.
Thanks in advance,
David Waun
smokinbrothersbbq@yahoo.com


----------



## Goober (Sep 21, 2010)

Hope you get some takers. Is no doubt a highly worthy cause. 

Goober


----------

